# Imageprogramm: Norton Ghost 12.0 oder Acronis True Image 11.0



## Spock55000 (9. Oktober 2007)

Huhu!

Ich wolllte mir ein neues Imageprogramm holen, hatte bis jetzt Norton Ghost 9.0. Da hatte ich ein paar Probleme mit externen eATA/USB Platten, aber sonst war es ok.

Was meint ihr denn, welches von beiden besser ist?

Gruß
Spock


----------



## Partagas07 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Spock,

Es gibt zu Acronis und Norton Ghost eine weitere Altenative: Storagecraft. Das Produkt ist erst seit kurzem in Europa erhältlich (http://www.storagecraft.de). 

Zwei der wichtigsten Pluspunkte von Storagecraft : die Schnelligkeit und HIR (Hardware independant restore).

Gruss, Partagas07


----------

